# Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Far too tight



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Misglued label tore of portion of the wrapper, as well as some obvious creases. At least the label is handsome. The wrapper does not extend to co...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Far too tight


----------

